# SUPERFOODS for building muscle and burning fat



## caedus (Sep 13, 2014)

To build muscle & lose fat, you need a variety of proteins, veggies, fruits, carbs, and healthy fats. Eating protein helps building & maintaining muscle. But it also helps fat loss: protein has a higher thermic effect than carbs/fats.

Eating fats also helps fat loss: your body holds fat if you don't eat fats. Fruits & veggies contain vitamins & minerals, necessary for recovery from your workouts. And carbs fuel your muscles so you feel full of energy at the gym.

Lots of you struggle to get these foods. Sometimes because you're too busy or sometimes because you just lack information. This list will help you ? 20 super foods you need to build muscle & lose fat.

1. Whole Eggs. Cheap & rich source of protein: 7g/egg. The yolk contains most nutrients: half the protein, vitamins A/D/E and cholesterol to naturally increase your testosterone levels.

Don't worry about cholesterol in eggs. Dietary cholesterol isn't bound to blood cholesterol. Read this, this, this & this. If you have bad cholesterol, lower your body fat rather than throwing the yolk away.

2. Fish Oil. Reduces inflammation (joints/skin), lowers body fat and increases testosterone levels. You need 9000mg EPA/DHA per day. Since you'll probably struggle to get that from eating fatty fish, consider a fish oil supplement.

3. Wild Salmon. One of the best sources of omega-3 fatty acids that also gets you 20g protein per 100g serving. Farm raised salmon is, however, omega-3 deficient: it's corn/grain fed. Go with wild salmon.

4. Berries. Strong antioxidants that prevent cancer, heart & eye diseases. Any kind works: cranberries, raspberries, blackberries, blueberries, etc. Buy fresh or frozen berries and mix with oatmeal.

5. Yogurt. Contain bacteria that improve your gastrointestinal health. Don't buy frozen yogurt or yogurt with added sugar and fruits at the bottom. Get plain low fat yogurt. Eat it with berries & flax seeds.

6. Flax Seeds. Source of fiber, protein & omega-3. Grind the flax seeds to get the most out of them. Take 1 tbsp with yogurt & berries before going to bed. Stay away from flax oil: it's unstable and contains no fiber.

7. Extra Virgin Olive Oil. 70% monounsaturated fats that protect against heart diseases and cancer. Add 1-2 tbsp olive oil to your salads. Buy Extra Virgin Olive Oil: it contains more polyphenols and tastes better.

8. Mixed Nuts. Contain mono- & polyunsaturated fats, proteins, fiber, vitamin E, zinc, potassium, magnesium, etc. Mixed nuts are caloric dense, great if you're a skinny guy who wants to gain weight.

Anything works: almonds, walnuts, cashews, hazelnuts, ... Peanut butter also works as long as you buy natural peanut butter without added salts/sugars.

9. Red Meat. Protein, vitamin B12, heme iron, zinc, creatine, carnosine and even omega-3 if you eat grass-fed beef. Eat steaks & hamburgers from top round or sirloin. Read Dr. Lonnie Lowery's article on Meat.

10. Broccoli. High in cancer-fighting phytochemicals and anti-estrogenic indoles. Broccoli is also high in soluble fiber and low calorie, helping fat loss. Eat other cruciferous vegetables for a change: cabbage, bok choy, cauliflower, kale, ...

11. Spinach. One of the most alkaline foods. Spinach prevents muscle & bone loss, but also cancer and heart diseases because of its high nutrient profile. Try one of the spinach recipes I shared a while back.

12. Turkey. If you don't believe saturated fat is good for you, try white turkey. The leanest beef has about 4.5g saturated fat/100g, while white turkey has close to 0g (that why it's so dry). Eat turkey with spinach & quinoa.

13. Quinoa. South American "king of grains". Quinoa is higher in fiber & protein than rice or oats, tastes a lot better and is gluten free. Buy the whiter grain, it's better quality. Eat it post workout with meat & spinach.

14. Oats. Reduce cholesterol, provide you with low-gi carbs for energy, and high in soluble fiber. Try this post workout shake of whey & oats.

15. Tomatoes. High in lycopene, which prevents cancer. The lycopene in tomato paste is 4 times more bioavailable than in fresh tomatoes. Have pizza or pasta with tomato sauce & olive oil post strength training.

16. Oranges. Vitamin C to fight diseases, magnesium to lower blood pressure, anti-oxidant beta-carotenes, etc. Quit drinking processed orange juice which often has added sugars. Eat oranges or make your own orange juice.

17. Apples. Pectin in apples helps weight loss by increasing satiety. Apples are also the strongest antioxidiant after cranberries (eat the peels). Unfortunately apples are one of the most pesticide-contaminated fruits. Go organic.

18. Carrots. Their huge vitamin A content improves eye-health, especially night vision. Carrots are also rich in fiber, low calorie and taste good, even raw.

19. Water. Your body holds water if you don't drink enough. Drinking prevents water retention, helps muscle recovery and prevents dehydration from strength training. Get a brita filter and drink 2 cups of water with each meal.

20. Green Tea. Strong antioxidant and natural diuretic. Green tea also speeds up fat loss, prevents cancer and improves blood sugar & circulation. Drink green tea in the morning instead of coffee. Real green tea, not the teabags.

Putting it All Together. Eat proteins, veggies, fruits & fats every 3 hours. 2 cups water with each meal. Carbs post workout only. Junk food 10% of the time. Get stronger in the meanwhile and you'll build muscle & lose fat.<br/>


----------



## raysd21 (Sep 13, 2014)

You know.  I've never had quinoa before.


----------



## caedus (Sep 13, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> You know.  I've never had quinoa before.



Poor guy. Its great and loaded w protein

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ainslie Lee (Oct 29, 2014)

Is quinoa equivalent to eating brown rice?


----------



## dagambd (Oct 29, 2014)

Raysd, what?! Never had quinoa? Its good stuff man.


----------



## caedus (Jun 29, 2015)

dagambd said:


> Raysd, what?! Never had quinoa? Its good stuff man.


Complex carb packed w protein, cooks same way as rice...u can cook it in a rice cooker


----------



## Brainfreeze (Jun 29, 2015)

What do you season it with?


----------



## yarickSr (Jul 18, 2015)

*SUPERFOODS for building muscle and burnin*

if i use whey protein when i exercise i will gain more muscle but if i use a fat burning pill  will i gain muscles and lose fat? is there any side effects?


----------



## docdoom77 (Aug 19, 2015)

caedus said:


> Complex carb packed w protein, cooks same way as rice...u can cook it in a rice cooker



I just use garlic pepper.  Make sure to get a pre-washed variety if you don't have the time or tools to pre-rinse it yourself.


----------



## cane87 (Sep 16, 2015)

great post


----------



## Ocnbreeze (Sep 18, 2015)

You are wrong about whole eggs. You can do without the few grams of protein in the yolk and avoid 300 mgs. of cholesterol. There is overwhelming evidence that a high cholesterol diet will lead to an early death. It causes plaque buildup in the coronary arteries and will lead to heart failure. Heart disease is the #1 cause of death in the western world.
2 old time bodybuilders, Bill Pearl and Dave Draper have a You-tube video. They discuss this and other things. They are both complete vegetarians now. Their only concern now is longevity. Saw on the Prof. Mus. site that 2 more bodybuilders died at a young age. Sean Jones, age 39 and Bryan Kerridge, age 40.


----------



## GearHead40 (Sep 18, 2015)

Isn't Dave Draper the guy from Mad Men?...


----------



## vsnoopy619 (Feb 1, 2021)

I like most of those foods and have incorporated just about all of them in my meals


----------



## Arnold (Feb 1, 2021)

*Muscle Greens Super Food*


----------



## adriano (May 20, 2021)

An article more than wonderful, and allow me to add a little information from my experience, as adding one hundred grams of tuna to your diet daily helps you get rid of extra weight and build muscle


----------



## adriano (Jun 30, 2021)

i really have no idea how to thank you


----------

